# CRT animation for. 602?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone have a .zip or something to get crt animations for the rooted .602 build?


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Anyone have a .zip or something to get crt animations for the rooted .602 build?


Go here, you will find what you need:

http://androidforums.com/droid-x-al...y-10-crt-rotation-mix-stock-gb-4-5-602-a.html


----------



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

Instead of starting an entire thread to ask a question like this, you could always Google it. Or, if you know how to code, code your own ani's.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

mobile_sensei said:


> Instead of starting an entire thread to ask a question like this, you could always Google it. Or, if you know how to code, code your own ani's.


I can see you're getting irritated based on the 3 threads where you posted a similar reply. Just fyi. I do really respect your work as a developer, but I think I speak for a lot of us when I say please don't make this XDA. Posts asking for help can't burn your retinas THAT badly, and there are definitely more polite ways you could have responded in a similar manner.

Even if we get frustrated with the content and questions in posts, I think it would be good if this community maintained a more helpful and polite response with one another. Just my two cents 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

"ndwatkins said:


> I can see you're getting irritated based on the 3 threads where you posted a similar reply. Just fyi. I do really respect your work as a developer, but I think I speak for a lot of us when I say please don't make this XDA. Posts asking for help can't burn your retinas THAT badly, and there are definitely more polite ways you could have responded in a similar manner.
> 
> Even if we get frustrated with the content and questions in posts, I think it would be good if this community maintained a more helpful and polite response with one another. Just my two cents
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


+1 to this, well said.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ErasedInOneDay (Aug 17, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> I can see you're getting irritated based on the 3 threads where you posted a similar reply. Just fyi. I do really respect your work as a developer, but I think I speak for a lot of us when I say please don't make this XDA. Posts asking for help can't burn your retinas THAT badly, and there are definitely more polite ways you could have responded in a similar manner.
> 
> Even if we get frustrated with the content and questions in posts, I think it would be good if this community maintained a more helpful and polite response with one another. Just my two cents
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


+1, it's unnecessary, the guy is just looking for a safe answer. With Google searches, sometimes you don't know how to weed through the crap. It's nice to ask some people you trust.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> I can see you're getting irritated based on the 3 threads where you posted a similar reply. Just fyi. I do really respect your work as a developer, but I think I speak for a lot of us when I say please don't make this XDA. Posts asking for help can't burn your retinas THAT badly, and there are definitely more polite ways you could have responded in a similar manner.
> 
> Even if we get frustrated with the content and questions in posts, I think it would be good if this community maintained a more helpful and polite response with one another. Just my two cents
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


+1. Let's be welcoming and friendly.


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

If I had the time, I'd do it, but Irene is right over my head, and I'm just browsing. I wrote this tutorial a while ago.

http://rootzwiki.com/entry.php?b=17


----------



## adrianl623 (Jun 10, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> I can see you're getting irritated based on the 3 threads where you posted a similar reply. Just fyi. I do really respect your work as a developer, but I think I speak for a lot of us when I say please don't make this XDA. Posts asking for help can't burn your retinas THAT badly, and there are definitely more polite ways you could have responded in a similar manner.
> 
> Even if we get frustrated with the content and questions in posts, I think it would be good if this community maintained a more helpful and polite response with one another. Just my two cents
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


^^^^ +1 The guy was just asking a simple question


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

There's some underlying tension with those two.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Let's get back on topic please.
Thread will be closed if issues resume.


----------

